# Some agility videos of my boys



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Been lurking for a while, finally set up a you tube account and figured I would share some videos of my boys

Odin:





 




 
Havoc (he was around 10 months here)




 
Hopefully this works, I am terrible with computers!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love watching dogs do agility..the videos came out fine Mine starts agility in 10 days.....looks like I'll be getting into shape while training her


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved them! Beautiful dogs, nice to see some NADAC here...

aw:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments!

NADAC definitely doesn't seem to be as popular in general. I have to admit that I do like the smooth flowing courses, but I have been thinking about trying AAC. Just trying to wrap my head around handling the different course style, I need to get out and watch a few trials. It would be a big change for me handlig wise, but a very good challenge.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs, nice dogs! I was surprised by the layering in the first video. Is that something you practice often? Your dog seemed to respond well to your commands there! Both of your dogs seem very fast- I really enjoy that!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

NADAC has really dropped in participants around here due to the crazy rule changes and I don't personally know anyone that does it. I have never tried USDAA, but it's very popular especially with the border collie folks. The vast majority of people here do AKC.

Nice videos of your dogs.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I started in NADAC 12 years ago, back when they still had the teeter, normal jump heights etc. I took several years off and just started competing again...I'm not too crazy about many of the new rules, I especially don't like the games (find them kind of boring) which is why I am thinking of looking into AAC, it's pretty popular in my area. 

Wildo, I didn't even know that was called layering lol. I was just trying to work a little bit on obstacle commitment. Thanks for the compliment on their speed! I work really hard trying to keep them as fast as they can be. Havoc is naturally a rocket, sometimes I feel like I am running a giant border collie


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure what AAC is? I haven't heard of this one.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Agility Association of Canada. There is some CKC around here, but it's twice as much $ per run as NADAC and there aren't too many trials. No USDAA in these parts... I'm in Calgary, Alberta. Obviously no AKC


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That would explain why I hadn't heard of it. NADAC is dirt cheap to enter and that's because that's the only way they can get anyone to enter anymore.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what are you guys paying per run for AKC? NADAC is $10 per run, CKC is $20 and I think AAC is around $13. $20 a run just seems a little steep! Maybe I'm just being cheap lol.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks cool! Is that sand? I've only seen agility on grass so that was something new for me. 

My 9 months old will start agility class tomorrow. Super excited! I already make her jump around at home, at parks (ie. benches, kids' monkey sets, catching stuff and into the car). She loves it. I started doing that around 6 months. Is that bad? It seems like you didn't set any bar height.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

It's dirt...and it gets everywhere! Grass is much nicer

It is generally recommended not to jump a puppy until their growth plates are closed. I am going to start working on jumping with havoc in the next couple months (he is 15 months now.) I did do lots of confidence building on strange surfaces with him as a young puppy which is great when you start doing equipment with them. Playground equipment is great for getting them used to strange surfaces, although I did get a few weird looks getting havoc to go down the slide at the park (baby replacement?) 

You will have a blast in your classes! Agility is a super fun sport for you AND your dog!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Bear L said:


> That looks cool! Is that sand? I've only seen agility on grass so that was something new for me.
> 
> My 9 months old will start agility class tomorrow. Super excited! I already make her jump around at home, at parks (ie. benches, kids' monkey sets, catching stuff and into the car). She loves it. I started doing that around 6 months. Is that bad? It seems like you didn't set any bar height.


The chances of you jumping her high enough, long enough, and often enough to hurt anything is slim to none unless you are doing this all the time. Beginning agility is at low height anyway for some time as they have to learn how to jump and how to be handled before raising the bar. We have puppy agility classes here starting at 8 weeks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

KristiM said:


> Just out of curiosity what are you guys paying per run for AKC? NADAC is $10 per run, CKC is $20 and I think AAC is around $13. $20 a run just seems a little steep! Maybe I'm just being cheap lol.


It averages out to about $20 per run. AKC trials are huge money makers for the clubs that put them on. Considering that they almost always fill with long waiting lists to get in, the cost isn't going to come down any time soon.


----------

